# Bankfach wird nicht angezeigt



## Bahaadur (31. März 2006)

Hi,
der BLASC Profil Uploader geht nicht. Ich will dass in BLASC meine Chars
samt den Bankfächern und Tascheninahlt angezeigt werden. Ich hab bei den
Einstellungen -> Anzeigeoptionen .. die Häkchen bei den jeweiligen Chars
gemacht und rechts auch die Häkchen bei den beiden Optionen. Ich war auch
mehrmals mit dem Chars on und hab wieder ausgeloggt. Und ja BLASC läuft im
Hintergrund mit und sendet die Daten auch erfolgreich an den Server. Aber
irgendwie werden sie trotzdem nicht aktualisiert (siehe Datum).
http://www.blasc.de/?c=102075
Die betroffenen Chars sind Bankmeister, Bankmistress, Bankchef, Bankchefin
auf MALFURION.
Danke für die Hilfe
Lg


----------



## B3N (31. März 2006)

Bahaadur schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> der BLASC Profil Uploader geht nicht. Ich will dass in BLASC meine Chars
> samt den Bankfächern und Tascheninahlt angezeigt werden. Ich hab bei den
> Einstellungen -> Anzeigeoptionen .. die Häkchen bei den jeweiligen Chars
> ...




Hallo Bahadur, 

kannst  du bitte einmal ins Spiel einloggen und uns hier dann deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Diese findest du im: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner


----------



## Bahaadur (31. März 2006)

Erstmal die Debug Datei ^^
03.04.2006 13:36:17<<- BLASC Version: 0.10.1 Build:184
03.04.2006 13:36:17<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
03.04.2006 13:36:17->> WoW Build Version: 5195

und jetzt die andere ....


----------



## Spellnix (31. März 2006)

Woher bekomme ich eigentlich die Debug-Datei die einige Leute hier mit ausgeben?


----------



## B3N (31. März 2006)

Spellnix schrieb:
			
		

> Woher bekomme ich eigentlich die Debug-Datei die einige Leute hier mit ausgeben?
> [post="110610"][/post]​




Findest du in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis - allerdings nur wenn du BLASC vorher im Debug-Modus gestartet hast, Link dazu findest du im Startmenu normal. Oder es gab einen Fehler bei irgendwas, dann schreibt BLASC automatisch diese debux.txt.


----------



## Bahaadur (31. März 2006)

Na werdet ihr aus der Datei schlau? ich nicht ^^'


----------



## Crowley (31. März 2006)

Bahaadur schrieb:
			
		

> Na werdet ihr aus der Datei schlau? ich nicht ^^'
> [post="110614"][/post]​


In deiener Datei sind tatsächlich keine Daten vom Bankfach. Hast du das Bankfach im Spiel offen gehabt?


----------



## Bahaadur (1. April 2006)

Ja ich bin mit den Chars on gegangen und hab die Bankfächer angeschaut bzw. geöffnet.


----------



## Zehlina (4. April 2006)

könnt ihr mal n char posten wo das angezeigt wird. ich hab nämlich schonalles probiert und auch neu instaliert . bankfach geöffnet und alles gemacht was ihr sagt und es passiert nix


----------



## Zehlina (5. April 2006)

ne antwort wäre mal nett.  heute gabs ja n update von euch . nach dem ersten versuch war der char  aus der datenbank verschwunden.  der zweite versuch hat alles  beim alten gelassen. rezepte ja  bank und gold nein.

 alles ist in der config eingestellt .  profiler ist in den addons auch drin. 

gibt es überhaupt jemanden  bei dem bank und   gold  schon zu sehen sind?


----------



## B3N (5. April 2006)

Hallo Zehlina,

wir haben gestern die neue Version aufgespielt. Bei allen Tests hat das mit Bank und Gold ohne Probleme funktioniert. 0.10.2 ist die aktuelle Version. 

Ein Char kann eigentlich nicht aus der Datenbank verschwinden, außer es wird 3 Monate nicht mehr aktualisiert. Beim Update gestern, wurde die BLASCProfilerconfig.lua mit überschrieben, was deine Einstellungen wieder zurückgesetzt hat, das haben wir heute wieder rausgenommen, somit bleiben beim Update jetzt die Einstellungen vorhanden.

Prüfe bitte ob alles korrekt gesetzt ist und log dich dann ins Spiel nochmals ein. Du kannst zum testen auch den manuellen Upload verwenden welchen du auf www.blasc.de im Menu findet. Die Daten werden damit sofort in die Datenbank eingetragen.


----------



## Zehlina (5. April 2006)

mit char gelöscht meine ich das dort nur mein name stand und  alle  items und talente weg waren.


in der lua befinden sich keine daten  betreff bankfach oder  gold.

meine frage wurde übrigens immer noch nicht beantwortet.  

Gibt es schon charaktere bei denen ich die bank items und den gold bestand sehen kann?


versteht mich cniht falsch . ich  bewundere eure arbeit und eure mühe. nur wenn  es noch nicht funktioniert kann ich aufhören nch dem fehler zu suchen.


----------



## B3N (5. April 2006)

Ja gibt es, siehe: http://www.blasc.de/?c=4

http://www.blasc.de/?c=109526
http://www.blasc.de/?c=116471
http://www.blasc.de/?c=29141

etc.


Damit die Bank ausgelesen wird, musst du diese im Spiel öffnen. Selbiges gilt auch für die Rezepte.


----------



## Zehlina (5. April 2006)

nachdem ihc mir jetzt manuel den profiler runter geladen habe  und  nochmal alle fächer   (bank und inventar) aufgemacht habe   sind jetz zumindest  inventar und gold zu sehen.

mit einem  normalem update war dies nciht möglich  . 

bank fächer  bleiben aber immer noch  verschwunden. 


siehe 
http://www.blasc.de/?c=24490

ich habe  alle  configurationen richtig gemacht  und  überall die häckchen gemacht und  bin streng nach eurer anleitung  vorgegangen

habt ihr noch ne idee was ich da machen kann. 


edit: by the way. die neuen  verzauberungen  (frostschaden auf handschuhe  +20) wird immer noch nciht  in den gesammt boni  eingerechnet


----------



## Zehlina (5. April 2006)

im moment ist der char schon wieder verbuggt.  was nun?


----------



## Crowley (5. April 2006)

kannst du mal bitte den Inhalt der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua posten?


----------



## Zehlina (6. April 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mal bitte den Inhalt der BLASCProfilerConfig.lua posten?
> [post="110876"][/post]​


BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};


----------



## Regnor (6. April 2006)

Servus,

kannst du bitte in BLASC mal in "Einstellungen" gehen, dort schauen ob alles richtig eingestellt ist und das Einstellungsfenster dann mit OK beenden. Dann sollte etwas mehr in der BlascLuaConfig.lua stehen.


----------



## B3N (6. April 2006)

Bei BLASC_CHARS sind keine Chars eingetragen, somit gibts auch keine Bankchars. 

*Trag mal folgendes ein:* (entsprechend deiner Chars halt)

BLASC_CHARS = {"Charname@Realmname","Charname@Realmname"};



*Struktur der BLASC_Config:*

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};

BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = nil;
BLASC_DoScanGold = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;


Die BLASC_DoScan... Einstellungen entsprechend deinen Vorstellungen einstellen. 1 = aktiv, nil = aus.


*Hinweis:*

Die Einstellungen sind eigentlich alle bequem über die BLASCConfig zu steuern, falls du diese aber manuell ändern möchtest, halte dich bitte an die Struktur oben.


----------



## Zehlina (6. April 2006)

hab das immer mit ok bestätigt.  
hab die datei jetzt manuel geändert ,
alles wird ausgelesen nur das bankfach  bleibt nachwievor  leer.  und ja ich habe es im spiel geöffnet sogar alle  taschen plätze


----------



## Crowley (6. April 2006)

Hmm, dass unser Konfigurationsprogamm die Einstellungen nicht ändert ist äußerst merkwürdig.

Damit das Bankfach angezeigt wird musst du bei BLASC_CHARS noch deinen Charakter freischalten. Die Zeile müsste dann so ungefähr aussehen:

BLASC_CHARS = {"Zehlina@Malfurion"}

Was da am dem Konfigurationsprogramm nicht funktioniert müssen wir uns mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Thurgrim (6. April 2006)

So leids mir tut, aber ich habe dasselbe Problem. Die Variable Bank im Array bleibt bei allen Chars leer, die Config stimmt.
Die aktualisierte blasc.exe benimmt sich noch dazu etwas daneben und zickt - spricht bleibt manchmal hängen (Prozess manuell beenden, sonst tut sich nichts).


----------



## Zehlina (6. April 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, dass unser Konfigurationsprogamm die Einstellungen nicht ändert ist äußerst merkwürdig.
> 
> Damit das Bankfach angezeigt wird musst du bei BLASC_CHARS noch deinen Charakter freischalten. Die Zeile müsste dann so ungefähr aussehen:
> 
> ...


 das habe ich doch schon immer gemacht ^^

wenn ich mir nicht so sicher wäre das ich alles  so gemacht habe wie ihr es sagt , hätt ich hier nicht geschrieben. 

jetzt ist übrigenz auf einmal das bankfach aufgetaucht. ich habe allerdings nciht anders gemacht als vorher. 

bin mir sicher das wird nciht so stabil bleiben.  vermute das der fehler eher am server liegt bwz am upload der nciht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Crowley (6. April 2006)

Zehlina schrieb:
			
		

> das habe ich doch schon immer gemacht ^^
> 
> wenn ich mir nicht so sicher wäre das ich alles  so gemacht habe wie ihr es sagt , hätt ich hier nicht geschrieben.
> 
> ...


Zunächst mal danke, Zehlina, dass du hier am Ball bleibst. Wir können uns dein Problem im Moment leider auch nicht genau erklären und sind froh, dass du uns hilfst der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit dass wir uns nachher (so gegen 18 Uhr) mal in unserem IRC-Channel treffen und das Ganze mal Schritt für Schritt durchgehen.


----------



## Zehlina (6. April 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Zunächst mal danke, Zehlina, dass du hier am Ball bleibst. Wir können uns dein Problem im Moment leider auch nicht genau erklären und sind froh, dass du uns hilfst der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit dass wir uns nachher (so gegen 18 Uhr) mal in unserem IRC-Channel treffen und das Ganze mal Schritt für Schritt durchgehen.
> [post="110930"][/post]​


oh sorry das ab ich wohl verpasst.  hatte aber auch n raid.  

vielleicht morgen so um dieselbe  zeit  . freitag 7.4.?
 wie  sind denn die server daten?


----------



## Crowley (7. April 2006)

Unser IRC-Channel ist #blasc im Quakenet (irc.quakenet.org), ob ich morgen Zeit habe kann ich allerdnig nicht versprechen. Ich werde dich dann einfach mal im ICQ ansprechen.


----------



## Anastasiá (8. April 2006)

huhu,
habt ihr das problem den jetzt gelöst? ich habe nämlich das selbe prob ....


----------



## azyris (18. April 2006)

Habe ebenfalls das Problem,
Die Häckchen bei Einstellungen gesetzt bankfächer geöffnet und auch das INv. 
Rezepte funktionieren Bank und INV nicht.

folgend configdatei:

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Travis@Malfurion","Mehrdotsdots@Malfurion","Azyris@Malfurion"};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;

diese ist im Interface ordner , im Blasc ordner der außerhalb von interface ist allerdings

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {};


EDIT: das inventar funktioniert nun allerdings nicht die Bank die nunmal wesentlich wichtiger ist.
Ansonsten tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Valgus (26. April 2006)

Moin Leute,

auch mich betrifft das Problem das bei meinem Char weder Inventar noch Bankinhalt angezeigt werden...
Habe vorab alle hier vorgestellten Hilfestellungen ausprobiert, hatte aber keinen Erfolg damit. Habe alle Konfigurationen überprüft (Häkchen sind an der richtigen Stelle) und auch das Add On ist aktiv. Habe auch schon manuell den Profiler heruntergeladen, sowie neu installiert. Aber nichts führt zu einem befriedigendem Ergebnis... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Inhalt meiner Profiler Config:

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Trankbank@Baelgun"};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = nil;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;

Also der Charakter besteht wie unten zu sehen:

http://www.blasc.de/?c=160023&tab=5

Wäre froh das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen, da es sich um eine Gildenbank handelt...

Vorab schonmal meinen Dank an alle Hilfsbereiten. )

Greetings
Valgus


----------



## Valgus (12. Mai 2006)

Hallöle,

wäre nett, wenn sich mal wer in irgend einer Form zum meinem Prob äußern könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetings


----------



## B3N (12. Mai 2006)

Wir arbeiten noch daran - sollte es dazu ein Update geben, werdet ihr das natürlich auch per News erfahren. Das Problem tritt leider nur bei einigen und nicht bei allen auf, was es für uns schwerer macht den möglichen Grund dafür zu finden.


----------



## Truster (13. Mai 2006)

Zehlina schrieb:


> hab das immer mit ok bestätigt.
> hab die datei jetzt manuel geändert ,
> alles wird ausgelesen nur das bankfach  bleibt nachwievor  leer.  und ja ich habe es im spiel geöffnet sogar alle  taschen plätze



Hab das selbige Problem, hab schon alles, was mit Blasc zu tun hat, gelöscht und neu installiert, alle Optionen eingestellt, jedoch ohne Ergebnis

http://www.blasc.de/?c=251349


----------



## Omar_Hawk (15. Mai 2006)

Hmm das Prob scheint immer noch nicht behoben zu sein, unser Bank bzw Rezeptchar wird mit Bankinhalt immer noch nicht angezeigt. Ich kann leider die Debugg Datei leider nicht posten ,da die Bankchars unserer Cheffin gehören und bei mir alles funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber woran kann das liegen, wo kann ich nach Fehlern suchen ? 

lg Omar


----------



## Malanu (17. Mai 2006)

hallo allerseit,

ich hab auch so ein prob. es sollen 2 chars angezeigt werden, aber nur visitenkarte ist noch als auswahl. hatte es nochmal installiert und alles aber nichts geht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das is die richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (18. Mai 2006)

Wir arbeiten immer noch daran. Es ist leider nicht so einfach, dass Problem zu lokalisieren, da es wie gesagt nur bei manchen auftritt.


----------



## Valgus (19. Mai 2006)

Moin Leute,

habe festgestellt, daß in meinen Blasc Konfigurationseinstellungen folgender Fehler angezeigt wird:

FTPErrCount=0

Hab keine Ahnung was mir das sagen soll, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Grüskes Valgus


----------



## Truster (24. Mai 2006)

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es irgendwie zusammenhängt, wenn man mehrere Chars hat auf ein und den selben Server.

Werde das heute noch am Abend durchtesten und euch dann  bescheid geben.

Senn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat es solange funktioniert, solange es nur den einen Char gab. Als der Gildenbankchar dazukam, haben die Probleme angefangen! Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Truster (24. Mai 2006)

Truster schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es irgendwie zusammenhängt, wenn man mehrere Chars hat auf ein und den selben Server.
> 
> Werde das heute noch am Abend durchtesten und euch dann  bescheid geben.
> 
> Senn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat es solange funktioniert, solange es nur den einen Char gab. Als der Gildenbankchar dazukam, haben die Probleme angefangen! Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.



Verdammt jetzt geht wieder alles, ich zuck noch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkOrPiOn915 (4. Juni 2006)

Im Addons Ordner die BLASCProfiler.lua (Version 0.10.0 steht oben)

BLASC.settings.Recipes 	= BLASC_DoScanRecipe; 
BLASC.settings.Talents 	= BLASC_DoScanTalents; 
BLASC.settings.Equip 	= BLASC_DoScanEquipment; 
BLASC.settings.Inventory= BLASC_DoScanInventory; 
BLASC.settings.Bank 	= BLASC_DoScanBank
BLASC.settings.Gold 	= BLASC_DoScanGold;

ich denke hinter das 
BLASC.settings.Bank 	= BLASC_DoScanBank
sollte noch ein ;
Ich werd mal Probieren ob es jetzt bei mir geht




Ne andere Frage, wird die Datenbank in Echtzeit aktualisiert? Oder dauert das immer bis die Hochgeladenen Daten drin stehen?


----------



## Zippe (14. Juni 2006)

hallo,.. 

um einefach die reiher derjenigen zu erweitern die auch dieses problem haben ^^.. melde ich mich..

alles schon probiert aba ohne wirkung.. thx 4 help

mfg zippe


----------



## Aniki (17. Juni 2006)

Kann es sein das du ein Add-On benutzt, welches auf bank oder inventar zu greifft, weil bei meinem char auch kein bank und inventar angezeigt wird, jedoch werde ich dies heute abend nochemal ueberpruefen wenn ich zu hause bin.....
uebrigens ich habe auch mehrrer chars auf einem realm und habe den manuellen downloader von gestern benutzt um blasc client zu installieren


----------



## Lorf (17. Juni 2006)

SkOrPiOn915 schrieb:


> Im Addons Ordner die BLASCProfiler.lua (Version 0.10.0 steht oben)
> 
> BLASC.settings.Recipes 	= BLASC_DoScanRecipe;
> BLASC.settings.Talents 	= BLASC_DoScanTalents;
> ...




vollkommen korekt hatte auch das problem wenn man das ;  hinter BLASC.settings.Bank 	= BLASC_DoScanBank setzt geht es ich denke das dieses problem nur die leute haben die sich blasc neu downloaden und nicht updaten kann ich mir zumindestens vorstellen also wer das problem hat weiss nun zumindestens wie mans behebt (ich bin sooo gut =)


----------



## Lorf (18. Juni 2006)

Lorf schrieb:


> vollkommen korekt hatte auch das problem wenn man das ;  hinter BLASC.settings.Bank 	= BLASC_DoScanBank setzt geht es ich denke das dieses problem nur die leute haben die sich blasc neu downloaden und nicht updaten kann ich mir zumindestens vorstellen also wer das problem hat weiss nun zumindestens wie mans behebt (ich bin sooo gut =)




rofl und nu geht mein bankfach wieder net gestern abend gings noch ich schwör :S


----------



## sirtom (22. Juni 2006)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie der Stand der Dinge ist.
Bankpostfach wird immer noch nicht angezeit. Alle einstellungen wurden wie in den Posts vorher überprüft.
auch das fehlende ";" habe ich gesetzt. Dies hat aber leider auch keine Erfolg gebracht.

Bitte bleibt da am Ball, damit es bei allen funktioniert. Mein Char heist Honourbank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karotti (27. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute

Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem, bei mir werden nur Charakter (ohne Ausrüstung) und Visitenkarte angezeigt, von Inventar und Bank keine Spur.
Habe mehrfach die Einstellungen überprüft und Blasc läuft auch im Hintergrund mit.
Was kann man noch machen?

Gruß Karotti


----------



## Bahaadur (27. Juni 2006)

Hi,

nach sehr langer Zeit melde ich mich nun zurück. 

Ich habe nun knapp 3 Monate gewartet ob sich das Problem bessert aber nach wie vor funktionieren alle FÜNF Bankchars nicht. Es wird so gut wie gar nichts darfgestellt vorallem die Bankfächer werden nicht ausgelesen trotz richtiger Einstellung und neuster Version. 

Ich weiß ihr macht das alles ehrenamtlich und daher hab ich auch über das Problem so lang geschwiegen und auch die dauerhaften Serverausfälle hab ich hingenommen aber langsam finde ich es echt schade was aus der Seite wird.

Wenn ihr das Problem nicht behoben bekommt dann stellt doch einfach diese Funktion (Bankfächer anzeigen) nicht mehr zur Verfügung ansonsten werden sich die Leute immer und immer wieder aufregen.

Lg


----------



## karotti (27. Juni 2006)

Also ich versteh jetzt gar nichts mehr...der Char, der hochgeladen werden soll, wird nicht hochgeladen und nen anderer Char, der laut meinen Einstellungen bei Blasc NICHT hochgeladen werden soll, wird samt Rüstung, Talenten, Fertigkeiten, Rezepten und Visitenkarte hochgeladen, von Bank und Inventar keine Spur, aber wie gesagt, eigentlich sollte von dem Char gar nichts hochgeladen werden.
Wäre froh, wenn von dem anderen Char mal was online wäre.


----------



## Darkhawk (29. Juni 2006)

Ich hab auch das Problem, daß bei meinem Char Bank, Inv und Gold (hab nur die 3 Sachen als anzuzeigen ausgewählt) nicht auf der Seite angezeigt werden.

http://www.blasc.de/?c=397974

Interessanterweise werden aber die ensprechenden Daten korrekt in die Lua geschrieben, auch mit den jeweiligen Settings auf "1".

Ich vermute daher den Fehler auf Serverseite bei Analyse des hochgeladenen Lua-Files (habs sowohl automatisch als auch manuell versucht). Könnte das sein?


----------



## Bahaadur (3. Juli 2006)

also bei mir gehts es immer noch nicht hat irgendjemand n vorschlag oder weiß an was das liegen könnte????


----------



## Aurora (4. Juli 2006)

Ich habe auch das Problem mit den Bankdaten der Bankchars, die Gildenmember würden gern die Daten einsehen, aber nix da. Wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar. Ja auch ich war in den Bankchars drin, auch ich habe alle Bankfächer aufgemacht und die Daten in den Blasceinstellungen sind mehrfach geprüft und ok. Nun weiß ich nicht weiter.


----------



## S-Mausal (4. Juli 2006)

Einen Versuch ist es wert, bei mir hats so dann funktioniert:


deinstallieren -

UND(!) aus dem Ordner ...\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\NAME\SavedVariables
die Dateien BLASCProfiler.lua und BLASCProfiler.lua.bak löschen 
(die bleiben nämlich - zumindest bei mir - trotz Deinstallation im Ordner,
vielleicht sind die ja irgendwie 'kaputt' oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Blasc neu runterladen, installieren, einstellen, updaten....
einloggen, alles öffnen...

Dann hat er bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gesagt, nur ein Versuch, aber vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahaadur (4. Juli 2006)

Hi S-Mausal,

hab nun diese Dateien gelöscht Blasc und alle anderen Addons deinstalliert und komplett alles erneuert. Die Bankfächer werden immer noch nicht angezeigt bzw. bei einem Char von 5!!!

Lg


----------



## Phantomass (12. Juli 2006)

Moinsen,

also bei mir hat die anzeige des Inventars, des Bankfaches und der Rezepte nach dem manullen Upload dann funktioniert.

Gerade für Gildenbankchars evtl. eine Zwischenlösung. Versuchts mal.


----------



## Bahaadur (12. Juli 2006)

habs getestet aber leider gehts nicht. blasc zeigt je nach laune immer mal wieder irgend ein bankfach an. ich entdecke auch kein system dahinter


----------



## Roran (12. Juli 2006)

Bahaadur schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach sehr langer Zeit melde ich mich nun zurück.
> 
> ...


BLASC zieht auf einem anderen Server um,
von daher kann ich mir denken, das nicht alles so leicht und schnell gelößt werden kann.

Und von wegen die Funktion Bankfach anzeigen deaktivieren, bringts auch nicht,
wie soll man ( Blasc Team ) sonst feedback bekommen obs geht oder immer noch Probleme da sind,
schon mal daran gedacht, das so manche Fehler mit anderen Probleme auftreten können ?

Also in Kombination mit anderen Umstände, das Probleme die für sich alleine stehen , ja in der Regel schneller gelößt werden können, als weche die nur unter bestimmten Umstände auftreten.

Bis jetzt haben die Vom Blasc Team ihren Job gut gemacht, und immer schnell reagiert oder Fehler behoben,
es gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen Fehler, der etwas schwiriger zu finden ist,
und deswegen nicht schnell gelöst werden kann.

Und denkt an eins,
BLASC ist kostenlos,
und bis auf die einen oder anderen Fehler, ist BLASC ein super Tool,
gebt dem Team Zeit, die noch auftretenden Fehler zu finden und zu lösen.

Und als Tip für alle,
nutz auch mal die Such Funktion im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oft hilf das auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Nutzen von BLASC haben wir als Benutzer.


----------



## Truster (13. Juli 2006)

Also ich muss für meinen Teil sagen, ich hab's mittlerweile mit dem Blasc Profiler aufgegeben.

Balsc im ganzen ist ja wirklich ein Super Teil, aber der Profiler ist nur für die Tonne.

Ich benutze seit auftreten der Bugs den RPG Outfitter und will diesen nichtmehr missen, da dieser auch eine Gewaltige Gildenadministration beherbergt. Probiert einfach den mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Link poste ich keinen, das wäre zu unmenschlich, aber wer bisschen googeln kann, wird's schon finden.

Und dieser ist auch kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch ein großes Lob an die Leute von Blasc, für die Zeit, die sie in ihrer Freizeit opfern, mich haben sie leider doch verloren (Was den Profiler angeht)


----------



## Shedario (14. Juli 2006)

Hm hab auch prob damit das mir das nicht angezeigt wird -->

http://www.blasc.de/?c=386940

gibts irgendwelche neuigkeiten dazu ??


----------



## Roran (14. Juli 2006)

Shedario schrieb:


> Hm hab auch prob damit das mir das nicht angezeigt wird -->
> 
> http://www.blasc.de/?c=386940
> 
> gibts irgendwelche neuigkeiten dazu ??


LOL,
dein Char hat ja nur lvl 1 Items, wo ist den da das Problem ?
Also ich kann Deine Items sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Inventar hat der:

Handwerkswaren
Blutrebe (x4)
Soldarit
Gewaltig viel Mojo
Mächtiges Mojo (x10)
Urzeitliches Fledermausleder
Urzeitliches Tigerleder (x7)
Quest
Alabastergötze
Bronzefarbenes Schmuckstück der Hakkari (x2)
Goldenes Schmuckstück der Hakkari (x2)
Lilanes Schmuckstück der Hakkari (x2)
Silbernes Schmuckstück der Hakkari
Bronzeskarabäus (x5)
Elfenbeinskarabäus (x6)
Goldskarabäus (x6)
Knochenskarabäus (x4)
Kristallskarabäus (x3)
Münze der Bloodscalp (x7)
Münze der Gurubashi (x9)
Münze der Hakkari (x5)
Münze der Razzashi (x4)
Münze der Sandfury (x3)
Münze der Skullsplitter (x7)
Münze der Vilebranch (x11)
Münze der Witherbark (x3)
Silberskarabäus (x2)
Steinskarabäus (x9)
Tonskarabäus (x9)
Zulianische Münze (x7)
Verbrauchbar
Erfrischendes Quellwasser (x2)
Kleiner Kürbis (x5)
Verschiedenes
Durchstochene Voodoopuppe
Durchstochene Voodoopuppe
Durchstochene Voodoopuppe
Durchstochene Voodoopuppe
Ruhestein


also wo ist dein Problem,
werd mal konkreter,
mit einer Aussage " Hm hab auch prob damit das mir das nicht angezeigt wird " kann man alleine nix anfangen.

Was wird nicht angezeigt ?
Items ? Wird Angezeigt.
Inenvtar ? Wird Angezeigt.


----------



## Shedario (14. Juli 2006)

Jau mein Char brauch auch nur LVL 1 items da er ein bankchar ist ^^

Nun...
Alles lag im Bankfach, es wurde nicht angezeigt.
Dann habe ich alles ins Inventar getan und hier auf der seite wurde dann auf einmal 
mein Bankfach angezeigt aber das war ja leer.

Ich habe alles wieder ins Bankfach getan weil ich dachte es geht nun und
nun zeigt er mir die klamotten im Inventar an,obwohl alles im Bankfach ist
aber es gibt kein Bankfach mehr unter diesem Bankchar.
habs upgedatet aber nu passiert gerade nichts :O)

Hoffe konnte es ein bisschen klar machen.
----
Habe oben stehende Tips mit neu installation und so auch ausprobiert und
werde das ganze nun nochmal updaten um zu schauen ob er es mir nun
n einen Bankfach anzeigt.

thx


----------



## Roran (14. Juli 2006)

Versuch mal ein Manueller Upload der lua Datei.
http://www.blasc.de/?p=upload

Aber vorher, öffne in der Bank die Taschen, 
und schieb mal die Items auf einem anderen Platz,
damit sich da was verändert.
Und lass die Taschen auf,
log dich dann mal aus.

Wenn das nach ca 30 Minuten nix bringt, poste mal deine Blasc.lua


----------



## Shedario (15. Juli 2006)

So ich danke dir bis jetzt mal, hab dein Vorschlag zum Bankplatz veränderung angenommen
und momentan wir auch alles angezeigt.
Habe es zwar nicht manuel gemacht aber er zeigts jetzt erstmal ;O)

Danke dir


----------

